# Pork Barrel BBQ All American Seasoning & Rub ??



## mummel (May 31, 2015)

So I picked some of this stuff up at Costco today.  Bit of an impulse buy.  Hadnt heard of it before.  When I got home I did some searching and saw them featured on Shark Tank.

Anyone try this stuff before?  Is it any good?  I'm planning to use it for some ribs.  Should I mix brown sugar in?













CCWzCAgVEAIQ56D.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 31, 2015


----------



## b-one (May 31, 2015)

My guess, sugar is the fist or second ingredient. Sugar and salt are the base for rubs and the cheapest part of them as well. Check the ingredients if sugar isn't in there try half with added sugar half straight rub see which you like.


----------



## mummel (May 31, 2015)

Here I found the ingredients.  It looks like it's salt based.  How much sugar do I need to put into it?













Screen_Shot_2013-11-12_at_4.54.04_PM_1024x1024.png



__ mummel
__ May 31, 2015


----------



## b-one (May 31, 2015)

Try it 75 rub 25 sugar taste add more sugar if you think it needs it. I would still try it straight as well. I have done ribs with just salt,pepper and garlic they were tasty. I recently did a rack with Tatonka Dust and added about 1-2 Tbls(can't remember) of sugar to that and it was good I then read another member did some 50/50 Tatonka dust to sugar. I'm sure they will be tasty as long as they aren't dried out!


----------



## mummel (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks!  I will start with 25% sugar and see what happens!


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 2, 2015)

How did this rub work out for you? I'm planing on using it tonight to prep for tomorrow. Just from the smell I was thinking about adding about 1/2 brown sugar.


----------



## mummel (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes it does not contain brown sugar so add freely. Also it has 12% salt so salt semi lightly


----------



## nursewizzle (Oct 6, 2015)

They don't have this at my Costco


----------



## mummel (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like the pulled it for the season. Check next spring and stock up.


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 13, 2015)

My Sam's Club has them


----------



## hagar (May 4, 2016)

I pick this rub up at Sams Club. I have had good results with it. Have not added any sugar, but may have to try it on a rack or two. Used it on pork but the other day and turned out great.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------

